
Flight with a Dosimeter in the Pocket - atomlib
https://habr.com/en/post/480712/
======
notkaiho
"Red wine is not just a remedy from the fear of the deep diving, but,
actually, a natural radioprotector. I asked two glasses of red wine as a
cosmonaut on a low orbit ;)"

Russian fatalism at its finest. :D

